# Nets



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

montana canvas in belgrade makes them.i just ordered a small net for my f550 and am happy with it. they were pretty quick too.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

RAK said:


> Who makes quality semi nets and whats the typical percentage?


Percentage? Percentage of what?
Do you mean,"what is the cost?"


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Harry, sorry for the confusion I'm not sure what I meant. Must have been multitasking. 

Maybe I was asking the size of mesh concerning airflow?


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

He may have been talking about shade cloth. I have heard of some people using it as bee nets. They use a certain percentage of shade cloth one works better than the other. Not sure what percentage works best.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use 60% with good success. Lighter and cheaper than regular nets.


----------

